# Smelly Ribs good to eat?



## bigal (Jul 20, 2007)

I bought some BB's in vac pac, packaged on 7/2, sell by date was 7/13.  When I opened them they smelled, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 but I figured they'd be ok anyway.  On smoker for 2 hrs now and I can still smell them!

I'm think'n the dogs would like them.  Do you think they would still be ok to eat?  Only kinda worried, but don't want to make anyone sick either.  

Thanks for the help.


----------



## shellbellc (Jul 20, 2007)

If I question the quality or freshness of the meat, I throw it out, no questions.  Were they frozen?  We're a week past 7/13...smelly, sticky, slimy, goes in the dumpster.


----------



## bigal (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks Shellbellc, thats what I was think'n too.  They weren't frozen.  __________ what a waste!!!  I'll pay more attention next time.

Thanks!!!


----------



## flash (Jul 20, 2007)

Feed some to the neighbor and wait an hour.


----------



## az_redneck (Jul 20, 2007)

I have probably thrown out a ton of stuff that was still good, but if there is ANY question about its safety, toss it. Your family doesn't need to get sick over $10 worth of meat..


----------



## smokemaster (Jul 20, 2007)

Take the package back to the store for a refund.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Jul 20, 2007)

*I agree. I have done this several times. All you have to take back is that little price and description sticker. They don't want the stinky package or the nasty meat, just the sticker. Terry*


----------



## smokin for life (Jul 20, 2007)

I also agree, why should you take the loss. When it comes to buying groceries I'm the store's worst nightmare. I work hard for my money and I really don't want to just toss it in the trash. They are always happy to refund my money, or if the price on the recite (?) doesn't match what it was on the shelf, here I go again
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. But I definetly wouldn't eat it.


----------



## bigal (Jul 20, 2007)

The BB's are gone along w/the spares in the fridge that had a due date of 7/18.  The bb's are my fault, I've had them for a few days.  The spares I'll tell the butcher about, he'll make me happy.  He's done some things for me and has given' me "samples" to try and smoke.  Good guy, not worried.  It's a small town, small store, easy to deal with.  

I blame myself though, but I still give'm a hard time
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .

Thanks for the help.


----------



## skinnerc06 (Jul 20, 2007)

Give them to your in-laws


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jul 20, 2007)

Hey BigAl,
      With a butcher who is willing to give you "samples" to try, don't forget to take him a few "samples" of your work. I used to have a butcher like that and it's a special relationship..... take care of him and it will come back many times over. I wish mine were still around.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jul 21, 2007)




----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 21, 2007)

Sometime meat will smell bad but it's just the blood. Wash it well in clear water and if the meat stinks throw it out if it smells okay smoke it.


----------



## zapper (Jul 21, 2007)

I don't think that I ever considered the rinse option. I have on rare occasion opened up a package to a smell that just made me question the safety of the product. I will be the first to toss out anything in question. It makes me as mad as hell too! I know that it may not be anyones fault and that the meat may even be OK, but why risk it? It is not like I am in a survival situation with this being the only thing to eat.

A few years ago while I was checking out at the grocery store, I mentioned to the cashier that the last batch of ribs were bad or rotten and I threw them out without even completley opening the package and I hope that this batch is better. She apologized and did not charge me for the ribs I was buying this time around, without asking for any proof at all. I was suprised, and suspected that she was just stealing for me by not clearing the transaction with a manager or anything. (But yes I took the ribs anyways!)

I get home and tell my wife that the cashier at the store did not charge me for the ribs because the last batch was bad. My wife laughed and told me that she bought the ribs someplace else!

So the next trip to the store I tell the cashier about the mix up in casual conversation. She ended up telling me not to worry because it was a major foul up with the distributer/meat cutting plant and their trucking contractors. Something to the effect of many truck loads of meat going to many different outlets and somewhere in the chain of events refridgeration was lost for too long!  GULP!  Either I missed any official news of this event or there was none! 

Moral of the story?  When in doubt, toss it out!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 21, 2007)

but if the meat is gray(or grey) - toss it & wash yer hands & counters well. i also bleach my sinks daily but then i got an infant in the house.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 21, 2007)

Gray? EWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!


----------



## Dutch (Jul 22, 2007)

Having been a buthcer, it's not unusual for Ma Dutch to ask me "Does this smell okay?" At times I have opened the fridge door and remarked, "There is some bad meat in this fridge!" (usually bad hamburger) and Ma will comment "Well, I don't smell anything". Then again, I learned the trade from the best (my Dad) and he wasn't afraid to get his face right down into the meat if any of our customers questioned the freshness of the meat.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 22, 2007)

even fer a butcher a very simple rule ... grey meat- don't eat...


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 22, 2007)

I wash off all big meat that comes in cyropacs. To me it always stinks. There's so much blood in there. I can't stand that blood smell.


----------

